# can you please Rate my OHM featherthail male



## BetaH8ER (Apr 5, 2015)

this is the male i just got.i was thinking of breeding him i just need to know his strengths weaknesses so can get a proper female to fix them yes i know that fathertail and rose tail produce allot of culls when bred.
Thanks:lol::lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

We would need a full flare picture.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

side picture also


----------

